# Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz



## hechtangler2911 (9. Dezember 2009)

und weg


----------



## McRip (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Hallo Sascha, 
ich finde dein Engament hier im Forum echt super, aber die "dezente" Werbung fürs Echolotzentrum finde ich abstoßend. Schreib doch die Posts so, dass Du deine Erfahrung/Meinung zu dem Produkt äußerst und erst auf Nachfrage den Händler deines Vertrauens angibst. Eine reine Produktvorstellung mit übrigens defektem Link zum Shop ohne eigenen Erfahrungsbericht zu posten ist einfach nur kostenlose Werbung für den Händler.

Viele Grüße


----------



## utzel (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht...


----------



## Sonarman (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Die Leute,die in den Foren die Diskussionen über die HDS_Geräte gelesen haben machen sich Gedanken über gewisse Leute.Also lasst ihn doch einfach machen....


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Dann hau da mal auf die edel geschliffene 1.4301 Oberfläche ordentlich Klarlack rauf, sonst sieht die nach ner Zeit nicht mehr so edel aus


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Man kann es ja keinem Recht machen,irgendjemand vermiest einem einfach alles,man verliert die Lust am posten.
War aber nicht als Schleichwerbung gemeint.
Werde mich mit meinen Äußerungen hier ab jetzt,sehr zurückhalten,es gibt ja eh genug,die meinen alles besser zu wissen.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*



utzel schrieb:


> Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht...


 
Dann kauf es Dir einfach nicht,aber doch interessant genug,um Dir eine Antwort aus dem Ärmel zu leiern. |kopfkrat :q


----------



## AWU13 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Hab schon einige Freds beobachtet...
Mach nicht auf !SISSY"
Alles wird gut....
Gut wäre.....

.Zynismus: der geglückte Versuch, die Welt zu sehen, wie sie wirklich ist.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Moin Moin

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Empfang des GPS Signals beeinträchtigt wird durch die Edelstahlabdeckung, da im aufgeklappten Zustand die Antenne komplett abgedeckt wird.
Wer sein Gerät in einer Echolottasche untergebracht hat, kann auch locker auf diesen Schutz verzichten. Kostet zwar ein paar Euros mehr aber der Akkukoffer ist gleich mit dabei und das Gerät ist beim Transport geschützt.

Wünsche einen angenehmen Tag
Pilkerknecht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Die Befürchtung das man mit dem Schutz keinen GPS-Empfang hat,ist unbegründet.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung das man mit dem Schutz keinen GPS-Empfang hat,ist unbegründet.


 
Moin Moin

Das sehe ich aber anders. Gestern Nachmittag habe ich es mit einem dünnen Blech ausprobiert und das Signal wurde schwächer und 3 meiner 5 Sateliten sind ausgestiegen. Wenn ich nun auch noch die Seiten abgeschirmt hätte, wie es bei dem sugerierten Schutz der Fall ist, dann wäre wohl total tote Hose mit dem Empfang gewesen. Ich werde mir mal ein passendess Blech basteln, wo die Seiten abgekantet sind, und meine Erfahrung kundtun.

Bis dahin ne schöne Zeit
Pilkerknecht


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Eines ist mal ganz klar, es verbessert das Signal nicht sondern verschlechtert es auf jeden Fall. Nur mal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen.


----------



## Lure (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Hallo,
wie wird der Schutz am Lot befestigt? Hast du jetzt eine beeinträchtigung des GPS bemerkt?

Grüße


----------



## hechtangler2911 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Die hellgraue Abdeckung von vorne wird von unten her gelöst,aber vorsichtig,es ist auch Kleber drunter,und den Kartenschacht vorherr öffnen.da dieser nähmlich extra befestigt ist.dann sieht man oben links und rechts ein durchgehendes loch,in das die mitgelieferten Imbussschrauben gesteckt werden,und von hinten wird der Schutz angebracht.Danach wird Die vordere Abdeckung wieder angeklippst.Habe fertig


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

So habe jetzt das Echolot mit dem besagten Schutz getestet,und kann sagen,das es bei mir keine Beeinträchtigung zum GPS gibt,und bei dem Wetter auch noch ein super Displayschutz,alles bleibt trocken,und nichts wird durch dauerndes abwischen verschmiert,einfach eine runde Sache.


----------



## mr-bugg (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Wie wäre es denn mit ner gescheiten Displayschutzfolie|kopfkrat wenn du das Display schützen willst. Das Gerät ist doch vollkommen Wasserdicht soweit von Lowrance beschrieben. Als Portabel noch was aus VA dranschrauben macht das ganze doch noch schwerer. Wenn du es auf einem Boot fest verbaust ok, aber so, ich muß es ja nicht tragen.

Grüße Tom


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Das kommt ja bald fest aufs Boot,aber ich glaube nicht,das es gewichtlich daran scheitert.grins


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Es geht bei dieser Displayabdeckung nicht um wasserdicht oder Sonnenschutz im normalen Sinn.
Wir haben dieses Ding gemacht, damit z.B. bei Regen die Sichtbarkeit um ungefähr 300% verbessert wird. Oder bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung das Display besser ablesbar ist als ohne. 

Ich verbringe viel Zeit mit Behörden auf dem Wasser und egal, mit welchem Gerät wir arbeiten oder um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt, die Ablesbarkeit ist mit diesem Schutzcover deutlich besser. Und Edelstahl ist halt nun mal das beste Material für so etwas (Es bleibt normalerweise so schön, siehe auch unsere Edelstahl Geberstangen). Wäre es aus Plastik, würde es bei weitem nicht so lange halten. Und das Gewicht ist nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert, gerade auch in Hinblick auf einen Akku, der vielleicht in einem Koffer liegt.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Ganz genau.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Und wer es nicht kaufen will,solles doch lassen,man muss einem ja nicht alles mies machen,oder?
Oder steckt da vielleicht mehr dahinter?..........  #6


----------



## Pilkerknecht (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Und wer es nicht kaufen will,solles doch lassen,man muss einem ja nicht alles mies machen,oder?
> Oder steckt da vielleicht mehr dahinter?..........  #6


 
Ich denke nicht das dort mehr dahinter steckt, aber für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man schon ne Echolottasche inklusive Akkukoffer. Da ist der Sonnen- und Regenschutz schon mit dabei. Und warum unnötig Gewicht mitschleppen.LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Habe ich doch auch,aber die Abdeckung der Tasche ist ja wohl murks,schau selber.Die Klappe knickt ein,das hatte meine alte Echolottasche nicht,habe jetzt die neue von Think Big,wo man die Hinterseite auch mit einer Klappe öffnen kann.
Und wie gesagt,wird das Echolot sobald ich mein neues Boot habe,fest am Boot verbaut,dann macht es sogar 100% sinn,diese Abdeckung.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Habe ich doch auch,aber die Abdeckung der Tasche ist ja wohl murks,schau selber.Die Klappe knickt ein,das hatte meine alte Echolottasche nicht,habe jetzt die neue von Think Big,wo man die Hinterseite auch mit einer Klappe öffnen kann.


 
Also ich habe auch die blaue Tasche und da knickt überhaupt nichts ein und ich nutze sie schon seit knapp 3 Jahren. |kopfkrat

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Du hast ja auch den Vorgänger den ich auch mal hatte(leider),wollte dann die neue Tasche haben,die man auch von hinten öffnen kann,was das anschließen und verlegen des Geberkabels doch sehr erleichtert,der einzige Nachteil dieser Tasche,ist die labrige Haube-Abdeckung,was aber dank der genialen Edelstahlabdeckung jetzt auch nicht mehr stört.Mann hätte sich vielmehr einen Gefallen getan,wenn man statt der labrigen Pappe lieber eine Kunstoff-Plastik-Platte eingenäht hätte.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Ahoi Hechtangler

Du kannst doch die Klappe von innen öffnen und dann die Pappe gegen Plaste austauschen und schon hast Du ruhe. Spielt aber bei Dir eh keine so wichtige Rolle, da Du Dir schon den Edelstahlschutz zugelegt hast.

Wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende
LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Ist aber ärgerlich,das man sich so ein Teil bestellt,und dann sowas,aber hast ja recht,jetzt kann es mir egal sein.

Dir auch ein schönes WE.
Liege leider mit Grippe im Bett.
sascha


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Und Edelstahl ist halt nun mal das beste Material für so etwas (Es bleibt normalerweise so schön, siehe auch unsere Edelstahl Geberstangen).


 
Das Problem ist nur dass das(1.4301) V2a ist. Ich habe mit diesem Material im Herbst meine Heckreling gebaut und die Anfang Dezember nochmal geändert, weil die Grundplatten völlig vergammelt waren. Rutenhalter ebenso. Und nein das war kein Bearbeitungsfehler meinerseits ich wollte halt ein bisschen sparen...
Nun sind die in 1.4571(V4a) und alles gut. 
Noch ein kleines Beispiel: Die meisten Aussenleuchten aus Edelstahl sind auch 1.4301, die schauen auch nach ner Zeit nicht mehr so dolle aus.
Ist ja auch nicht bös gemeint, vielleicht nur ein Tip...


----------



## skrubbe (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Da muss ich jetzt als "Hersteller" auch was zu sagen.

Ich geb Dir Recht das V4A für den Dauereinsatz in agressiver Umgebung (Salzwasser z.B.) das bessere Material ist. Es ist deutlich korrosionsbeständiger. Andererseits ist V4A aber auch deutlich teurer und das von mir verwendete V2A ist nun auch nicht so schlecht als das man davon ausgehen müsste, dass so eine Abdeckung im normalem Einsatz nach 3 Monaten total verrostet wäre. Ausserdem pflegt man seine Gerätschaften als Angler sorgfältig. Das Zeug war ja teuer genug und so ein HDS5 oder sonstiges Gerät sowieso. Also pflegt man auch die Abdeckung in einem Rutsch mit. Gelegendlich mit Süßwasser abspühlen und ganz leicht einölen, z.B. mit Ballistol oder Fahrradöl und gut ist. Ich will nicht verschweigen das es an den Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben nach einer Saison auf dem Wasser zu Flugrost kommen kann. Edelstahl und Edelstahlschrauben müssen nicht zwingend die gleichen Legierungsanteile haben um als VA bezeichnet zu werden. 
Wenn so ein Flugrost auftritt, dann mit einer Wurzelbürste und leichter Seifenlauge abbürsten, anschließend einölen. Niemals Drahtbürsten verwenden und schon gar keine Stahldrahtbürsten! 
Vermute mal das war auch bei Deiner Reling der Fehler, oder hast Du gar nach dem Schweißen auf den Bodenplatten geflext? 
Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend und

Mange hilsen fra Skrubbe


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Moin Skrubbe

Wie schon geschrieben, an meiner arbeit lag es nicht das die Platten gegammelt haben.
Warum verwendest du denn nicht gleich das richtige Material? Sooo viel teurer ist es doch auch nicht. Die Leute meinen doch wenn sie Edelstahl kaufen das es nicht anläuft. Die meisten kennen doch noch nichteinmal die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Legierungen, sie meinen sie kaufen Nichtrostenden Stahl und dann "rostet" es doch?
Gerade in Norge z.B. dauert es sicherlich nicht lange bis die ersten Rostnasen zu sehen sind.
Die Schnittkanten hast du sicherlich auch nicht behandelt, oder?
Aber lassen wir das, du wirst ja wissen was du da machst:m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

skrubbe,
da muss ich aber Torsk1 recht geben,warum hast du nicht gleich das bessere Material benutzt,hätte auch was mehr dafür bezahlt.
Aber wenn das Ding innerhalb der Garantiezeit rosten sollte wird es eben umgetauscht,ich pflege meine Gerätschaften nehmlich sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Da ich sehe das sehr viele die Think Big Echolottasche verwenden und ich mir diese auch zulegen möchte hätte ich da mal eine kleine Off-Topic-Frage.

Wie befestigt ihr den Akku in dem Koffer, oder befestigt ihr den nicht?

Weil der Koffer ist ja doch ziemlich groß und hat keine Einteilungen, also würde der Akku ja dauernd darin rumrutschen und an die Seiten schlagen.

Was habt ihr da denn für Lösungen gefunden?

Oder gibt es eine Standardlösung die ich nicht kenne?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## mr-bugg (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Probiere es doch einfach mit einer kleinen Grundplatte aus Siebdruckholz daran könnte man alles mit kleinen Schrauben befestigen.

Tom


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

HI

ganz einfach. Besorg dir im Baumarkt eine Bastelpallte aus Kunsstoff. Diese Platten kosten fast nix. Dann säg dir die Platte so groß wie dein Akku ist aus und links und rechts die Kofferinnenseite. Fertig nix mehr rutscht.

Hier auf dem Bild die blaue Platte meine ich!


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Supi Lösung das sieht sehr gut aus.

Kann man den Akku eigentlich zusätzlich noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigen oder ist das bei einem Akku nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Hi

Brauchst nicht der hält soweit.
Allerdings geht dies nur soweit ich weis mit den / und 7,2 Ah Akkus. Die größeren hab ich nicht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Also ich weiss grad nicht genau welchen Akku ich habe, weil komme grad nicht ran.

Allerdings legen müsste ich ihn in der Box auf jeden Fall.
Aufrecht geht er nicht rein.

Allerdings ist das soweit ich weiss ja auch kein Problem bei einem Akku (das legen).

Würde mich halt zusätzlich noch interessieren ob ich da mit Klebeband ran kann.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Ich benutze Doppelseitiges Klebeband,die einfachste Alternative.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Hi

Klebeband ja nur bedingt. Bei der von mir beschriebenen Methode ist der Akku mechanisch fest. Da rutscht nix auch wenn man den Koffer mal unsanft abstellt.

Bleigel Akkus das sind die üblichen Akkus für Echolote kann man bedenkenlos hinlegen die sind gasdicht.

Peter


----------



## Pilkerknecht (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hds5 Schutz gegen Regen,Sonne und als Stoßschutz*

Klettband auf den Akku und den Boden des Akku-Koffers kleben und fertig ist die Geschichte. Du kannst Dir auch ein Akkufach aus Platik mit Heißkleber einbauen. Möglichkeiten gibt es mehr als genug.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------

